# Help with AutoScore on Dos



## Hotshot6311 (May 30, 2011)

Need help please. Our local hobbyshop that has been doing races for about 20 plus years just had our rascing computer dye and the backup version of the dos based Autoscore program that was being used is corrupt. Can someone let me know where I can come across the old Dos based version so that I can help them get up and running again. Thanks for your Help.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Is this for Dennis @ the Gilbert Track / HobbyTown?

if it is - shoot me an email [email protected] and let me know what he's doing (upgrading computer, etc.) 

I may be able to help...

Joe Myers


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Wow! Used to have a copy around here somewhere but I'm afraid it's long gone. Might have to "upgrade" to something that is more current. There are a couple free programs out there if the shop doesn't want to pay for something but to be honest with you, if they've been using Autoscore, it'd be worth it to buy the new Windows program. It worked very nice when we were running races.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

You should be covered - sent you an email!

Rick - the HobbyTown USA in Gilbert AZ uses the DOS system, and NO transponders. (Dennis that runs the races uses colored Fuzzy Dots velcro'd to the windshields and hand punches lap times - the same way he's done for probably 25 - 30 years)


----------



## Hotshot6311 (May 30, 2011)

Thank you all for the help and Info.

Yes Dennis is very familar with the Dos version and very set in his ways and does not like change.  so hopefully we can get him up and running again.

Duane


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

why not try rctiming.com its a free softwear.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

swtour said:


> You should be covered - sent you an email!
> 
> Rick - the HobbyTown USA in Gilbert AZ uses the DOS system, and NO transponders. (Dennis that runs the races uses colored Fuzzy Dots velcro'd to the windshields and hand punches lap times - the same way he's done for probably 25 - 30 years)


Did that for a year or so ourselves when we first took over running our local track until we saved enough money for an AMB system. Life was SO much easier after that!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

at a track i used to race at back in 88. they used stick on numbers on the cars.
and a guy called out the numbers as they crossed the line.
how did you use the colored dots?


----------

